# Buzzing Noise in Fogger



## Night Watchman

I bought a 1000W fogger at spirit last year and mid way through Halloween it clogged. Normal clog, it was spitting out very minimal fog and there was a louder than normal buzzing sound. I decided to see if I could get the clog out today and with the help of some vinegar and a needle to the nozzle where the fog comes out and the clog was cleared (at least I hope). I put in new fog juice and it was kicking out some good fog, but it was making a fairly loud vibrating/buzzing noise. I checked for something loose as the sound at times would go away and then come back. I had my other 1000W fogger beside it and the noise is noticeably louder. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## poplarhouse

If you can get to the fan, you might try a drop of oil on the bearings. It's probably either the fan or the pump.


----------



## Batbuddy

I'm betting on the pump making noise. Most of the time the pumps in foggers are solenoid type pumps that have a vibrating piston that pumps the fluid. It wont hurt the fogger in the slightest way to pump a good portion of DISTILLED water through it. That can clear out a substantial amount of issues. I used to work for a professional theater as technical director and we had two massive 2400 watt foggers that I regularly serviced. The "distilled water cleanse" is one of the best ways to keep a fogger going strong.


----------



## corey872

Would be surprised if the outlet clogged - that is usually under pretty high pressure with the fog rushing out. Believe most foggers have a screen or filter on the inlet - inside the tank. If that plugs, you might have sort of an 'air lock' which could make the pump work harder and louder. So might see if it has a screen and make sure that is clear and the pump can get a full load of free-flowing juice.


----------



## Night Watchman

I have been working on it. No luck yet. It still is a fair bit louder than my other 1000W. Thanks for the suggestions. I will keep trying.


----------

